

Build a Bitcoin Script Interpreter in JavaScript - mriou
http://www.blockcypher.com/#!Build-a-Bitcoin-Script-Interpreter-in-Javascript/cw46/C1457639-6C3B-4625-942E-C5D93E3AF602

======
poseid
interesting to see the use of javascript to write a small domain specific
language. any plans to make this more of a "bitcoin programming language" ?

